# New website suffix for adult websites...



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 6, 2011)

Your favorite website might be getting a new name...



> (CNN) -- It's either a new, safer era for adult content on the Web or the first step in creating a digital porn ghetto, depending upon who you ask.
> 
> On Tuesday at 11 a.m. ET, more than 100,000 websites are expected to go live with the new .xxx domain.
> 
> ...


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 7, 2011)

My biggest problem with that article is at the very end.

I don't see how they can stop "cybersquatting". That is anti-American in my opinion.

If I want to register Dicks.xxx right now, I don't think that Dick's Sporting Goods should have the right to take it from me.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 7, 2011)

^In that case it might be first come first serve. Since the trademark/copyright stuff is likely for the words Dick's Sporting goods. so unless they copyrighted just dick's I don't think they would have a case.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 7, 2011)

So you don't think I should be allowed to register/own DicksSportingGoods.xxx ??

I can see that name applying perfectly to a theme for that type of a website. If I get to it first, they shouldn't be able to take it from me.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 7, 2011)

I have no problems with that, you just have to be be willing to pay the license fees/royalties for use of the copyrighted name.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 7, 2011)

There has been legal battles for years over the website www.nissan.com. Right now it belongs to a small business, and Nissan automotive group has been fighting like hell for years to get it (including some rather shady legal shit).


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 7, 2011)

the real question is has anyone registered the url engineerboards.xxx yet?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 7, 2011)

Yep, that's where the funny pic thread is held...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 7, 2011)

> I don't see how they can stop "cybersquatting".


2G1C still does...



> In that case it might be first come first serve.


Gotta repay the favor right? Only fair.


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 7, 2011)

Great. Now I have to change all my bookmarks.


----------



## Slugger926 (Dec 8, 2011)

DVINNY said:


> So you don't think I should be allowed to register/own DicksSportingGoods.xxx ??
> 
> I can see that name applying perfectly to a theme for that type of a website. If I get to it first, they shouldn't be able to take it from me.


That name reminds me of a potential client who was turned away in need of mechanical engineering, marketing, and business consulting.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 8, 2011)

Stormwater modeling?


----------

